# Struggling with Mother's Day



## sophiekh (Mar 12, 2014)

Generally feeling like going into hiding for mothers day.


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Me too, I'm struggling big time this week.  Although I had the mc at the end of Jan (erpc was 5th Feb), I think I'm just starting to process it all now and it's very painful.  I'm extremely emotional and mothers' day is not welcome!  I'm taking my own mum out for lunch though but it will be hard.


----------



## Sah78 (May 22, 2014)

I found it hard today went out with mil and there were some sweet little boys with suits on. The waiter offered me a primrose it was ment to be for the mums I didn't like to say I wasn't one.


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't even know why such holidays exist, like Valentine's.  Mother's day should be every day by showing her care in those things that matters.  Publicising it everywhere just to make a profit is very cruel given into consideration that more and more women are facing infertility. And imagine those mothers who list their babies or even children.


----------



## sophiekh (Mar 12, 2014)

I've been trying to keep busy. Tv has been all about mothers and mothers day related fun  

Well at least its over again for another year


----------



## twinkle81 (Sep 8, 2010)

Glad I'm not the only one feeling like this today ☹ I've even had a little cry 😢 Feeling so negative and down today, I'm on my final attempt and 5dp5dt and just feeling like it's not going to be good news given my history. What makes today worse also is I don't have a good relationship with my own mother so likes double edged saw today. Feeling for us all longing to be mothers 😘😘


----------

